# New Story!



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

okay so I just kinda made this up...

*I stared out the window of our red pickup at the large barn we were headed for. it was huge, and had a natural wood stain, but the best part about it was that it contained twenty horses, one of which that would soon be mine. As soon as the truck came to a full stop, I unbuckled and leaped out of the truck. My parents and my little brother Joey followed.*
*"Slow down Dani!" My mom yelled after me. I slowed down a little, but not much. I stopped at the the opening of the massive structure, and twenty horses whinnied a hello to me. I walked to the first stall, home to a grey Quarter Horse gelding his name tag said Magnum. I could tell he was a western horse, not an eventer like I wanted. I walked to the other side of the aisle and saw a bay mare with four high white stockings and a large star. Her information tag said she was a Thoroughbred Connemara cross. She had long legs and was really muscular. Her name was Impossible Magic, Magic for short. I looked over my shoulder and saw my parents talking to the owner of the stable, his name was Tom Garrin. I gave Magic one last pat and walked over to them and asked Tom if I could try out Magic.*
*"Sure take any one of them out." Todd said kindly *


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

*"**Alright, thanks!" I said over my shoulder as I walked toward Magic.*
*I walked Magic into the cross ties and groomed her, she had nice, solid legs and hard hooves. She was 14.3 hands tall, and ten years old.*
*"You can saddle her and take her to the arena or the cross country course if you want," Todd said pointing to a well groomed arena with jumps.*
*"Okay thanks, where is her tack?" I asked looking for a tack room.*
*"Go to the end of the barn and take a left, all the tack is labeled and there is a stack of saddle pads in the corner, grab any one that you think would look best on her." Todd said smiling.*
*I walked to the end of the barn and saw the tack room, it was huge with many saddles. I saw a bucket of horse mints and grabbed a handful. It took me a while to find Magic's saddle and bridle. I picked out a saddle pad from the stack, it was sky blue with black trim. I was sure it would compliment her shiny coat. I walked back with Magic's tack, she nickered. I set her saddle on a folding rack and put her bridle on top of it. She nickered again making me remember that I had taken some mints, I grabbed one out of my pocket and fed it to her. She crunched it happily.*


----------

